# Colorado Green Chili (Claydeaux's Texas Version)



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't like the name, but this is stuff is GREAT. The roasted Anaheim peppers kick it off with different layers of Flavor...I would like to use Hatch Peppers next time and decide between the two. I added one tablespoon of chili powder in addition to the cumin. I also used a pork shoulder in place of butt roast.
The finished dish actually is more red than green after taking out of the oven..

3 pounds boneless pork butt roast, trimmed and cut into 1-inch pieces
Salt
2 pounds (10 to 12) Anaheim chiles, stemmed, halved lengthwise, and seeded
3 jalapeÃ±o chiles
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
2 onions, chopped fine
8 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
4 cups chicken broth
Cayenne pepper
Lime wedges

1. Combine pork, Â½ cup water, and Â½ teaspoon salt in Dutch oven over medium heat. Cover and cook for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Uncover, increase heat to medium-high, and continue to cook, stirring frequently, until liquid evaporates and pork browns in its own fat, 15 to 20 minutes. Transfer pork to bowl and set aside.

2. Meanwhile, adjust 1 oven rack to lowest position and second rack 6 inches from broiler element. Heat broiler. Line rimmed baking sheet with aluminum foil and spray with vegetable oil spray. Arrange Anaheims, skin side up, and jalapeÃ±os in single layer on prepared sheet. Place sheet on upper rack and broil until chiles are mostly blackened and soft, 15 to 20 minutes, rotating sheet and flipping only jalapeÃ±os halfway through broiling. Place Anaheims in large bowl and cover with plastic wrap; let cool for 5 minutes. Set aside jalapeÃ±os. Heat oven to 325 degrees.

3. Remove skins from Anaheims. Chop half of Anaheims into Â½-inch pieces and transfer to bowl. Process remaining Anaheims in food processor until smooth, about 10 seconds; transfer to bowl with chopped Anaheims. Pulse tomatoes and their juice in now-empty food processor until coarsely ground, about 4 pulses.

4. Heat oil in now-empty Dutch oven over medium heat until shimmering. Add onions and cook until lightly browned, 5 to 7 minutes. Stir in garlic and cumin and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Stir in flour and cook for 1 minute. Stir in broth, Anaheims, tomatoes, and pork with any accumulated juices and bring to simmer, scraping up any browned bits. Cover pot, transfer to lower oven rack, and cook until pork is tender, 1 to 1Â¼ hours.

5. Without peeling, stem and seed jalapeÃ±os and reserve seeds. Finely chop jalapeÃ±os and stir into chili. Season chili with salt, cayenne, and reserved jalapeÃ±o seeds to taste. Serve with lime wedges.

This recipe has a video also at Cookscountry.com


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

No doubt going to try this soon!
Looks awesome!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

That's good stuff there!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Going to try your recipe this weekend.


----------

